

Has anyone else noticed a change in Heroku's pricing structure? - corwinstephen

I logged into one of my apps today (one that I created only a week ago) and noticed that I was now being offered a choice between "Legacy" and "Basic" pricing models. Unsurprisingly, there's no information to be found about this anywhere else on their site, including in the documents that they link to titled "Learn more about Heroku's pricing structure."<p>http://i.imgur.com/tlnpHC4.png
======
1123581321
How did you get to this? I am not seeing it, just the usual dyno sliders.

~~~
corwinstephen
It just showed up when I went to manage my app. Weird right?

